# Help kitty find his home



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/14)

Hi guys.

Adult Cat found this evening in magalissig fourways. If anyone is missing a cat in the fourways (monte casino) area please contact me either on Fb or 079 096 4809 (if I don't answer just sms). I will take him (I think it's a him, couldn't check he was a bit traumatised because the dogs had him in a corner) to the vet on Monday if we don't find his home ...Please share share share he is a stunning boy. I will not hand over ownership unless you can confirm he is yours (description)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/14)

This is the cat guys incase anyone is unsure

As you can see not one of the Vape King kittys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (25/12/14)

Awwww so sweet 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (25/12/14)

Shame man that is one seriously beautiful kitty! Thnks for helping the little one @Stroodlepuff hope you manage to find the owner. Always good to know there are people prepared to do their best for the animals. Shared the post with my friends from up there, hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/14)

Thanks Danny  feel so sorry for the little thing it's so scared ...my dogs had him trapped in a corner by the building supplies and barbed wire. Gave him food and water but he hasn't touched it. Won't move from the corner..


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/12/14)

Persian Cat. If you dont find the owner do keep him 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Persian Cat. If you dont find the owner do keep him
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


I wish I could...I will get shot though we already have 3.

I have had 2 people say they will take him if noone comes forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I wish I could...I will get shot though we already have 3.
> 
> I have had 2 people say they will take him if noone comes forward




But dudette its a Persian.. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Aydhin (26/12/14)

I second Rotten_Bunny! Persians are the most amazing cats ever! Always dreamt of having one! So keeeeeep it!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/12/14)

Aydhin said:


> I second Rotten_Bunny! Persians are the most amazing cats ever! Always dreamt of having one! So keeeeeep it!


I really wish I could. But my already existing kitties are my babies and I can't make a trade besides if it was my cat I would be pretty bummed if I had to loose it. Am going to the vet to see if he has a chip. Also have persian rescue checking with the people they have homed cats to in the area if anyone has lost. 

He's doing a bit better today has emerged from under the bed and is eating and drinking. Even let me hold and stroke him a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aydhin (26/12/14)

Really glad to hear that hes doing well now! Hope you find hes home soon, the owners must be worried sick( i know i would be)


----------



## Marzuq (8/1/15)

What a beautiful persian. I would love to take her off ur hands but im too far away


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

Well I didn't find his owners and erm he's still here lol made himself at home nicely...I can't keep him though as much as I want to so my sister is adopting him on Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Well I didn't find his owners and erm he's still here lol made himself at home nicely...I can't keep him though as much as I want to so my sister is adopting him on Monday


you sister is lucky. that persian is a beautiful kitty that has been neglected just a little bit. im sure she looking much healthier now and your sister will certainly appreciate the loving nature of this cat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

